# BEHOLD! (pic heavy)



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

The eyeless wonder.
Not that exciting, sorry! Although, I did flip the pictures this time!
Vida is 11 1/2 weeks, well.. she will be 12 on Friday! I'm loving the stage she's at right now though.

























She's so lucky that Sonny tolerates her!! None of the other cats do.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEE! SHES SO CUTIE!








I love her ears!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

what a cutie and looks like she's a little trouble maker


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

for the most part she is! if I let her, she would play all day without sleeping. 
She looks a lot like her dad =)


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

There is something about an all black Shepherd with a bright pink tongue sticking out of it that is just soooo adorable!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is absolutely the cutest!!!! I love the pics with the kitty too!!!


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

awwww, she is too cute!! Can't wait until I can have a puppy again!!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

tula, please take mine for a bit! I cant get any housework done with her and a burnt arm!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'd take her if I were closer. She is adorable and looks like she'd give my Buff Beast Otto a good work out. Then he'd lay on the floor making his Scoobie Do noises when she went home.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Adorable!! Love your kitty too!

Tanya


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome!! Mine is 8 weeks old yesterday and can't wait till he gets to 11-12 weeks. Exciting times!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, you have a bundle of cuteness there!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What a cutie, all black?


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

yes, for the most part! little bits of white between her paws and a little spot on her chest that seemsto be going away slowly


----------

